# Cirrus 11-09-2011



## Teles (11 Set 2011 às 21:17)




----------



## actioman (12 Set 2011 às 19:37)

Arte e natureza! Grandes fotos e grande sensibilidade!

Obrigado!


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2011 às 20:40)

Grandes fotos, Teles, dão-nos uma sensação de paz.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2011 às 20:43)

Bonitas nuvens e que belas fotos
A 4ª foto passava por uma ave prestes a comer algo, e gosto bastante das cirrus mamma

Parabéns


----------

